# Indiana Jones 5: Drehstart 2019



## Darkmoon76 (19. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Drehstart 2019* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Drehstart 2019*


----------



## SamuelDonar (19. März 2018)

Armer Harry, wann willst Du nur in Rente gehen, hat die gleichen Probleme wie der gute alte Brucie. Oder der Vogel von der Insel, der den Gayheimagent macht. Der im Auftrag der nicht mehr gebrauchten Majestät.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. März 2018)

SamuelDonar schrieb:


> der den Gayheimagent macht.



soll das witzig sein? Ist es nämlich nicht, eher peinlich. Wollte es nur mal erwähnen


----------



## NOT-Meludan (19. März 2018)

Also hoffentlich wird der nicht so... grausam wie Teil IV. Ich liebe Indy Jones, aber Teil IV war mir irgendwie zuwider. Entsprach nicht annähernd dem, was ich von Dr. Jones erwarte. Und mit 75 wird Harrison Jones jetzt auch nicht unbedingt fitter sein, mal schauen was die daraus machen. Ich hoffe das Beste, befürchte aber das Schlimmste.


----------



## rldml (19. März 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Also hoffentlich wird der nicht so... grausam wie Teil IV. Ich liebe Indy Jones, aber Teil IV war mir irgendwie zuwider. Entsprach nicht annähernd dem, was ich von Dr. Jones erwarte. Und mit 75 wird Harrison Jones jetzt auch nicht unbedingt fitter sein, mal schauen was die daraus machen. Ich hoffe das Beste, befürchte aber das Schlimmste.



Indiana Jones und die Suche nach Zeus' Rollator des Donners

Sorry,  jetzt mal ernsthaft: Es wird Zeit, dass sie Harry mal so langsam in Richtung Altersheim abwandern lassen und einen Nachfolger präsentieren. Das hat in Teil IV ja nur so lala geklappt - anscheinend isses eine Herkulesaufgabe, den Staffelstab in einer würdigen Weise weiter zu reichen, ohne zu sehr die Tugenden von Teil 1 und/oder 3 aus den Augen zu verlieren. 

Ich drücke unserem Henry Jones in jedem Fall die Daumen, dass es dieses Mal besser klappt (vielleicht ja an eine ihm zuvor unbekannte Tochter?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (19. März 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> Ich drücke unserem Henry Jones in jedem Fall die Daumen, dass es dieses Mal besser klappt (vielleicht ja an eine ihm zuvor unbekannte Tochter?



Das wäre durchaus möglich, ein enthaltsamer Mensch war Dr. Jones jetzt nicht gerade. 
Wenn es eine vernünftige Erklärung gibt, kann ich damit sehr gut leben und nicht einfach so reingeklatscht wird. Hier ist Indys Tochter, keine vernünftige Erklärung dazu, also nehmt es hin, dann haben wir die leicht aufgeregten Gruppierungen zufrieden gestellt (oder aber auch nicht, weiß man nie vorher).
Aber dann sollte die nicht zu sehr auf Lara Croft-Verschnitt gemacht sein, sonst wäre das einfach zu plump und nicht dem Erbe der Indiana Jones-Reihe würdig.
Naja, mal schauen was draus gemacht wird.


----------



## Martina (19. März 2018)

Teil IV war einfach grausam...daher brauche ich einen Teil V auch nicht mehr
Oder einen anderen Schauspieler


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. März 2018)

Früher habe ich immer gedacht "Was für ein Schwachsinn Komplettboxen rauszubringen, wo doch eh klar ist, dass noch neue Teile kommen". In Zeiten Von Ghostbusters und Co. weiß ich solche Boxen plötzlich sehr zu schätzen, ganz besonders auch meine Indie Trilogie.


----------



## 1xok (19. März 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> Das hat in Teil IV ja nur so lala geklappt - anscheinend isses eine Herkulesaufgabe, den Staffelstab in einer würdigen Weise weiter zu reichen, ohne zu sehr die Tugenden von Teil 1 und/oder 3 aus den Augen zu verlieren.



Es kann einfach keinen guten Indy ohne Pat Roach geben. 

https://youtu.be/rvQEJH_6kzs?t=4m


----------



## Himbeerjochen (19. März 2018)

Kathleen Kennedy hat die Finger mit im Spiel? Kein Indy für mich mehr, ich bin satt.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2018)

Warum eine ip zu Tode melken? Ein Nachfolger erreicht doch eh nie den Nimbus vom Original. Teil 4 war schon eine Beleidigung.

Das gleiche versucht man jetzt aber auch mit Stirb langsam (Bruce Willis versucht einen neuen Nachfolger zu etablieren (was bei Die Hard 4 und 5 schon grandios gescheitert ist). Aber man versucht es einfach zum dritten mal. Und man hat es bei Rocky bereits getan. *grusel* Stallone als Italian Stallion kann auch keiner ersetzen. Das wäre das gleiche als macht man den Versuch, Rambo durch einen Heranzögling zu ersetzen.

Fällt den Verantwortlichen nichts neues eigenständiges mehr ein, mal wieder eine neue Marke etablieren, daß sie gestandene Marken versauen müssen ?

Man sollte die klassischen Marken ruhen lassen, wenn deren Darsteller die mit diesen Marken direkt verbunden sind zu alt geworden sind um weitermachen zu können. Aber Hollywood will und kann das offensichtlich nicht begreifen.


----------



## Frullo (20. März 2018)

Einige Werke sollte man einfach mal gut sein lassen. Für mich sind Indy und Ford viel zu sehr miteinander verknüpft, als das man in den nächsten 20 Jahren überhaupt nur an ein Reboot mit einem anderen Schauspieler denken könnte. Und ein Indy mit Ford selbst? Nun... Indy IV hatte vor allem das Problem, dass er sich mit seinen drei Vorgängern messen musste - ein Duell welches der 4. Teil unmöglich gewinnen konnte. Ein 5. Teil hat nun aber einen direkten Vorgänger der sich auf jeden Fall überbieten lässt - von daher werde ich Indy noch eine Chance geben...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. März 2018)

Kann man nicht irgendwas gegen diese Sequel-Gurke-mit-Ansage tun?


----------



## Batze (20. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht irgendwas gegen diese Sequel-Gurke-mit-Ansage tun?



Ja, nicht ins Kino gehen und Boykottieren.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2018)

Werde ich sowieso machen. Ich werde mir zwar die Reviews durchlesen, aber ich werde nicht ins Kino gehen und auch zu 99% (Wunder gibt es immer wieder) die Bluray boykottieren.


----------



## Martina (20. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Früher habe ich immer gedacht "Was für ein Schwachsinn Komplettboxen rauszubringen, wo doch eh klar ist, dass noch neue Teile kommen". In Zeiten Von Ghostbusters und Co. weiß ich solche Boxen plötzlich sehr zu schätzen, ganz besonders auch meine Indie Trilogie.



Betonung liegt auf TRILOGIE


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2018)

Indy 4 gibt es nicht - Indy 4 gibt es nicht - Indy 5 ist nur ein Gerücht - Indy 5 ist nur ein Gerücht....... Ommm Ommm.........


----------



## EddWald (20. März 2018)

Was solls!! Opa Ford sieht immer noch gut aus. Also ran an die Millionen. 
Ich pers. bekomm immer melancholische Momenten, wenn ich die besten Schauspieler des 20 JHD  in aktuellen Filmen altern sehe. Abgesehen von der nicht mehr ganz so taufrischen, mittelmäßig motivierenden Art  ihren Job zu erledigen.


----------

